# New pics of my 200sxturbo



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

Being that I live in New England we don't have many nice days once October is here. Today is January 1 and it was in the 50's, mind you last week and the week before we had like 5 inches of snow on two occassions. Figured I'd pull out the car, wash it and take some new photos of her. Let me know what ya all think.


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

turbo200 said:


> Being that I live in New England we don't have many nice days once October is here. Today is January 1 and it was in the 50's, mind you last week and the week before we had like 5 inches of snow on two occassions. Figured I'd pull out the car, wash it and take some new photos of her. Let me know what ya all think.


clean ride, luv da flares


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Very hot, and a big tease on the kit :thumbup:


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> Very hot, and a big tease on the kit :thumbup:


Ditto 

That top one looks like a Mini GTR with a fat lip (J/k). Very nice shot

no 'under the hood' pics? C'mon don't tell us you didn't clean that as well


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

Neva2wicked said:


> Ditto
> 
> That top one looks like a Mini GTR with a fat lip (J/k). Very nice shot
> 
> no 'under the hood' pics? C'mon don't tell us you didn't clean that as well


Alright, I through in an underhood shot. it's an old one though. It doesn't show too much, but I guess not too much is just enough.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay...I'm not one that's very fond of the GTR kits (or any kit for that matter), but DAMN!!! That's sick!!! I especially love the color. 

AND.....any grass stains on the bottom of the car?!


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Have you ever had it dyno? Wonderin the kind of # she threws down, how much boost u running


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Have you ever had it dyno? Wonderin the kind of # she threws down, how much boost u running


11 psi, no numbers yet. In the spring I'll bring her to XX Tuning to be dynoed. Got to talk my wife into more money for more parts first......


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

turbo200 said:


> 11 psi, no numbers yet. In the spring I'll bring her to XX Tuning to be dynoed. Got to talk my wife into more money for more parts first......


awsome car and ya the weather sucks up here.

i took off my rims and front bumper and put on old rims and stock bumper for the winter since i didnt have enough money to buy a winter beater


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

damn i wish my car looked that good but its getting closer (have gtr front and the konigs)... props on the turbo ga


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

jlee1469 said:


> damn i wish my car looked that good but its getting closer (have gtr front and the konigs)... props on the turbo ga


just be patient and take your time, it'll all come together. My car was totally apart for like 18 months, at one point I never though it would ever be back together. I had a body guy up and walk off half way through the project.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

You car is beautiful. I can see why the body guy took off. I bet it was a pita to mold thoes fender flares and get them so perfect. Simply awesome........


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Turbo yesterday was very nice and I washed my car.Right now I'm waiting for the body kit to finish my car.In few weeks I'm taking my car to the shop...New paint :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

BTW I'm selling the se-l side skirts and the stillen rear apron.
Skirts $80.00 + shipping
Rear apron $75.00 + shipping


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

JayL1967 said:


> Turbo yesterday was very nice and I washed my car.Right now I'm waiting for the body kit to finish my car.In few weeks I'm taking my car to the shop...New paint :fluffy: :fluffy:


jay I seen you on I95 a couple weeks ago at like 6am. I'm working in stonington and travel there everyday from east hartford. What body kit are ya gettin?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200 said:


> jay I seen you on I95 a couple weeks ago at like 6am. I'm working in stonington and travel there everyday from east hartford. What body kit are ya gettin?


I work in Mystic....I want to finish the xtreme look.....xtreme sides and EVO rear bumper...


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

PMed ya JayL 

turbo200 your car what i hope my car will look like in the next year... heres progress so far...


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

ya, I was checking out your ride. I like it alot. I'm looking for a four door now, I have a bunch of kids and with the 200 it's hard to have fun with it. I think I posted about your grill, mine is the same except mine has the emblem offset. Looking good.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

heh thanks... that baby seat in the back of the turbo 200 is cute lol


----------



## joeyxryan (Sep 2, 2003)

what do you have for reverse lights? j/w


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

joeyxryan said:


> what do you have for reverse lights? j/w


I sprayed them red, they still light up just red. I like the clean one color look. I don't drive it much so don't really need the b/u lights.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i didnt notice the flares were molded before. that makes me like it even more :thumbup: i didnt realize you live in the north east!!!!!

ANYONE READING THIS THREAD THAT LIVES IN MARYLAND UP CLICK ME AND JOIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> i didnt notice the flares were molded before. that makes me like it even more :thumbup: i didnt realize you live in the north east!!!!!
> 
> ANYONE READING THIS THREAD THAT LIVES IN MARYLAND UP CLICK ME AND JOIN!!!!!!!!!


unfortunately I do live in the northeast, the weather blows. what, did ya think I lived in the west coast? we're allowed to have badass rides here too!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200 said:


> unfortunately I do live in the northeast, the weather blows. what, did ya think I lived in the west coast? we're allowed to have badass rides here too!


Yes we do have nice ride here in the northeast..... :thumbup: :cheers: :fluffy:


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Turbo200, Your car is exactly what I wish mine would look like one day. *Hawt*


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

JayL1967 said:


> Yes we do have nice ride here in the northeast..... :thumbup: :cheers: :fluffy:


when the weather gets nicer aka spring and summer time we should get together some time. ill be respraying my front bumper this spring since it got a ton of chips from driving it back and forth to work on 84 (Naugatuck to East Hartford)


----------

